# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti protestant >  Kryqi ,simbol I Krishtere Apo Pagan?

## mesues

Po te pyesesh nje besimtar te krishtere se cfare simbolizon kryqi ,ai padyshim do te pergjigjet qe perfaqeson objektin mbi te cilin ka vdekur krishti.

Por imagjinoni qe t'ja beni te njejten pyetje nje njeriu qe i kane vrare djalin me nje thike . 

Une po ju pyes te gjitheve ,ju bej thirrje te jeni plotesisht te ndershem me veten ; A EKZISTON QOFTE DHE MUNDESIA ME E VOGEL QE AI NJERI TE NDERONTE KUJTIMIN E DJALIT TE TIJ DUKE MBAJTUR NJE THIKE NE QAFE????????!!!!!!!!!!.

E NJEJTA GJE ESHTE DHE ME BIRIN E PERENDISE ,TE CILIT I DETYROJME JETEN DHE SHPETIMIN TONE.
A MENDONI SE PERENDIA KENAQET QE ADHUROJME KRISHTIN DUKE U FALUR PARA OBJEKTIT KU U DERDH GJAKU I TIJ I PAFAJSHEM?

Por pyetja eshte ,nga erdhi atehere ky simbol dhe a duhet te perfaqesoje te krishteret e vertete?

Per te gjetur pergjigjen e pyetjes se pare,mjafton te bejme nje vizite ne muzeun britanik.  Ndermjet shume objekteve origjinale te lashtesise ,gjendet dhe nje statuje e ruajtur shume mire ,e skalitur ne nje pozicion ,ulur,e cila mban ne dore nje kryq.

Deri ketu nuk ka asgje te vecante, e vecanta eshte data qe i kane vene arkeologet;  

                               1350-BC (para krishtit)
Kush deshiron te konfirmoje vertetesine e ketij fakti , eshte mese i mirepritur ta beje pa vonese.

----------


## berat96

Paralelizmi qe beni midis djalit te vrare me thike dhe Krishtit te kryqezuar nuk eshte aq i goditur.  Per te krishteret, kryqi simbolizon vepren e Krishtit, simbolizon ringjalljen e tij. Nese Krishti nuk do te ishte ringjallur, atehere kryqi, ne njefare menyre, do te ishte si thika per te cilen ju flisni.

Nje i krishtere i vertete nuk i lutet kryqit qe s'eshte gje tjeter vecse nje objekt. Nese nje i krishtere do te vendoste shpresen e tij ne objektin kryq, atehere ai do te ishte duke bere idhujtari dhe kjo eshte rreptesisht e ndaluar.  

Objekti kryq nuk ka asnje force ne vetvete, s'eshte as me shume dhe as me pak sesa nje objekt i pajete.  Forca nuk qendron ne kryqin, por ne ate qe u kryqezua dhe u ringjall per shpetimin tone, ne Jezus Krishtin.

Njerezit mbajne kryqe, apo simbole te tjera, ne qafe per arsye nga me te ndryshmet.  Jo te gjithe ata qe varin nje kryq ne qafe jane te krishtere.   A eshte problem per te krishteret e vertete te mbajne kryq ne qafe?  Do te thosha JO. Sepse kryqi si objekt per nje krishtere te vertete sherben per ta kujtuar per vepren e Krishtit, per faljen e mekateve qe kemi ne Krishtin, per ringjalljen e Krishtit etj.  Ne nje fare menyre ka te njejtin funksion si nje unaze martese.  Dhe per nje krishtere te vertete, objekti kryq ngelet gjithmone nje objekt.

Nuk e kuptoj se c'rendesi ka se cfare simboli ka qene kryqi me pare.  Edhe nese eshte e vertete qe ne te shkuaren kryqi ka qene simbol pagan, kjo nuk ka kurrefare lidhje me mbajtjen e kryqit ne qafe nga nje i krishtere i vertete.  Nese per cdo symbol qe perdoret ne ditet e sotme do te konsideronim perdorimin e tij ne te kaluaren  padyshim qe do te verenim se shume prej tyre jane me origjine pagane.  Por kjo s'do te thote qe perdorimi i tanishem i simbolit eshte ne kuadrin e paganizmit. Ne bote per shembull, mund te kete njerez qe adhurojne unazat, apo fotografite, apo kepucet, e keshtu me radhe. Por a do te thote kjo qe per kete arsye nuk duhet te mbajme unaza, fotografi, kepuce etj?  Ndoshta do te thoni se kryqi eshte objekti ku Krishti u kryqezua. Pergjigjen e dhashe pak me pare: Per nje krishtere te vertete, kryqi nuk eshte simboli i vdekjes apo dhunes, por eshte simboli i jetes dhe paqes.

Njehere Jezus Krishti ne lidhje me ushqimin tha: "Nuk ka rendesi se cfare njeriu fut ne goje, rendesi ka se cfare del nga goja e tij."

Kjo vlen edhe per varjen e kryqit ne qafe: "Nuk ka rendesi se cfare njeriu var ne qafe, rendesi ka se cfare del nga goja e tij."

Dua te them se, varja e kryqit ne qafe nuk e afron dhe nuk e largon nje person nga Zoti. Ne te vertete, varja e kryqit ne qafe ne vetvete nuk ka asnje efekt.  Cdokush qe deshiron te mbaje nje kryq ne qafe duhet te shqyrtoje arsyet se pse deshiron te mbaje nje kryq ne qafe.  Por te themi qe askush nuk duhet te mbaje kryq ne qafe dhe se per Zotin kjo eshte skandaloze eshte e ekzagjeruar.

----------


## deshmuesi

Do te deshironja te ndanim se bashku disa vargje ne bibel. 
 Por se pari do te desha tju tregonja se , kryqi romak, njihet historikisht si vendi ku ndeshkoheshin kriminelet. Pra ketu  nuk ka se perse te bejme koment. Ju deshmitaret e Jehoves, ecni me mendimin se Krishti nuk eshte kryqezuar ne kryq, por eshte varur ne dru.  Eshte e vertete se kjo profeci vjen prej profeteve ne dhjatene vjeter, por ne kemi te vertetuar kryqin nga vete goja e Krishtit. Luka:9:23:
    " Pastaj Jezusi ju tha te gjitheve:
 Nese dikush do te vije mbas meje , le ta mohoje vetveten, te mare cdo dite Kryqin e vet...."
 Pra Jezusi deshmon kete fakt perpara se te kryqezohet. 
Por Kryqi i Krishtit ka nje mesazh, dhe apostulli Pal thote : 1Kor:1: "   ...Sepse mesashi i kryqit....per ne qe shpetohemi eshte fyqia e Perendise."
   Pyetja eshte se cfare do te thote : fuqi Perendie, ose cfare lidhje ka mesazhi i kryqit me Fuqine e Perendise. 
 NEse e shikon kryqin fizikisht , ai perbehet nga dy drure te cilet kryqezojne njereitjetrin. Cfare shpreh ky kryqezim druresh?
 Ne kete kryqezim dryresh  shohim se, Vullneti i Perendise eshte i kryqezuar ma vullnetin njerezor, pra vullneti i njeriut bije ndesh me ate te Perendise. Pikerisht ket kryqezim vullnetesh e mbajti Biri i Perendise Zoti Krisht ne kryq, prandaj dhe Pali thote se Mesazhi i Kryqit eshte fuqi Perendie per shpetim te njeriut nga mekati. Perse eshte fuqi Perendie? Kjo,  sepse pikerisht Biri i Perendise e mposhti mekatin dhe vdekjen ne kete kryqezim vullnetesh,  duke bere te triumfoje  vullnetin e Perendise,   me fitoren e Perendise. Kjo eshte arsyeja se perse Krishti thote :" Kushdo qe do te me ndjeke mua , le te mohoje veteveten dhe te mare kryqin e tij." Te mohosh veteten do te thote te mposhtesh vullnetin e njeriut, me ane te Krishtit ne kryq, dhe te maresh kryqin  e te ndjekesh Krishtitn do te thote : te vdesesh dhe te ringjallesh se bashku me krishtin. Vdekaj se bashku me krishtin ne kryq eshte  : mposhtja e vullnetit njerzor, dhe ringjallja se bashku me Krishtin prej vdekjes eshte te besh te triumfoje vullneti i Perendise . Vullneti i Perendise eshte : njeriu te vije ne paqe me Krijuesin , pra njeriu te shpetohet prej vdekjes dhe kjo u arrit me ane te Birit te vetemlindur te Perendise Zotit Jezus Krisht.

----------


## i krishteri

pergjigju te lutem ketyre:

1- pse Jezusin e denuan ne nje kryq edhe nuk e vrane me gure?
2- ç'fare do te thote per ty shembulli i kryqit?
3- a e di qe Jezusi tha (vertet ne menyre figurative por e tha aman), qe te marrim kryqin e tij, pse nuk nuk tha vuajtjet ose ku ta di une ... ndonje gje tjeter?


Vertet ju deshmimtaret e Jehovait e keni ndryshuar biblen(nuk eshte shkruajtur kryq por dru) ne shume gjera!e kam biblen e tuaj edhe nuk e quaj te njejte(bibla katolike ortodokse edhe ungjillore jane te njejta), sepse e kam verifikuar edhe e kam pare ndryshimin e bibles!!

ah se desh harrova:

A ke degjuar per vilen qe radherfordi kishte ndertuar ne 1957( nuk e mbaj mend me zaktesi daten), te ashte quajturen shtepia e princave edhe (se tha qe do te vinte abrami, isaku edhe jakobi)?

po qe deshmimtaret e jehovait kane shpallur fundin e botes 5here te botuar ne"kullen e rojes" qe ne fillim quhej "kulla e rojes e sionit". Keto data jane 1914, 1915, 1918, 1957. kater parashikimet e para i beri ruseli ndersa te fundit qe rropi (vodhi, genjeu)te tere ata qe ishin D.sh.J. (shiten shtepi edhe çdo gje qe kishin sepse do te vinte fundi i botes edhe shkuan per te ungjillizuar)?

po qe ju deshmimtaret e Jehovait nuk jeni te rilindur, biles kur pagezoni nuk pagezoni siç e tha Jezusi(ne emer te atit te birit e te frymes se shenjte) por ne emer te ati te birit edhe te organizates qe eshte e udhehequr nga fryma e shenjte?

Ju thoni qe jini te krishtere(edhe pse kohet e fundit e kini pranuar sepse ne fillim nuk kini dashur te quheshit te krishtere, ishte si nje blasfemi per ju) atehere dua ta vertetoj me ate qe shkruhet ne 1Korintasit 12:3 "...asnje nuk mund te thote Jezusi eshte Zot, veçse nepermjet frymes se shenjte", ti a e pranon kete sepse D.sh.J. nuk e pranojne?

Une te keshilloj qe te lexosh biblen vetem edhe te fillosh te lutesh qe te njohesh te vertetn edhe mos te beshe studime bibleje nga deshmimtaret as mos degje fera te tjera por fillo te lexosh biblen çdo dite per veten tende edhe te lutesh per ate qe lexon sepse atehere do te te hapen Syte!!!

Une do te lutem per ty... Zoti te bekofte!!!

po te le paqen e Zotit Jezus!!! God bless you

----------


## mesues

vella, te falenderoj per kujdesin dhe merakun qe ke treguar ndaj meje dhe menyres se si e kuptij une biblen.
Sa per ndryshimet midis biblave ,te siguroj qe perkthimi qe po perdorim , nuk eshte i organizates ku bej pjese une dhe per fat te keq

----------


## mesues

aty nuk gjendet emri i vertete i perendise. Pra une studjoj te njejten bibel qe mund te perdoresh dhe ti. 
Me vjen keq qe ti e lejon veten te biesh pre e thashethemeve dhe e opinioneve te te tjereve, por dua ta dish se nuk je i vetmi qe flet ne menyre te tille.
Mua ,personalisht nuk me interesojne shume fjalet e bukura, ose sa madheshtore dhe te vjetra jane besimet e tjera fetare.Tashme kam nje pervoje shume te madhe jete dhe kam mesuar ti dalloj pemet nga kokrrat e tyre, ashtu sic na meson vete bibla.
Nuk kam per qellim te argumentoj gjate me ty sepse kohen e kam shume te kufizuar, por thjeshte dua te te them qe brenda organizates se deshmitareve te perendise e ndjej veten kaq te lumtur sa nuk do ta zevendesoja ate me asnje fe apo rryme tjeter fetare. 

Po te te rendisja shkaqet do te me duheshin dite te tera qe ti shkruaja,por dicka mund ta them shkurt;  Para 2 muajsh patem kongresin e pare krahinor ne gjuhen shqipe ne londer,ku te pranishem qene 417 veta.Shumica e pjesemarresve ishin shqiptare dhe te moshes 40 e poshte . Kur krahasoj lumturine ne syte e atyre njerezve me trishtimin dhe zbrazetine shpirterore te pleqve neper kisha nuk me duket shume e veshtire per te kuptuar se kush eshte feja e vertete dhe cilet njerez i ka bekuar me te vertete zoti.
E vleresoj preokupimin tend , sepse kjo eshte nje nder cilesite qe duhet te kete nje i krishtere, por dua te dish se te njejtin preokupim kam dhe une per ty dhe kushdo tjeter qe per fat te keq gjykoni nga pozitat e te tjereve dhe duke besuar verberisht genjeshtra absurde ne lidhje me deshmitaret e jehovait.


JEHOVAI TE BEKOFTE!

----------


## Seminarist

Kryqi,i nderuar mesues,eshte nje simbol sa i krishtere,aq dhe pagan dhe per me teper mbareboterore.Ashtu sikurse dhe gjuha ne te cilat u shkrua shkrimi i shenjte eshte po aq e krishtere sa edhe pagane.Po ashtu edhe besimi ne nje fuqi mbinatyrore eshte po aq i krishtere,sa edhe pagan.Eterit e kishes e pane te gjithe periudhen epara krishtere,te bazuar ne ate qe edhe shen Pavli shkruan,jo vetem si nje periudhe erresire,por u perpoqen te shohin ne te edhe ekonomine shpetimtare te Perendise,sipas premtimit te bere ne Eden per te gjithe racen njerezore.Keshtu qe nuk jane te pakta rastet,qe ne doktrinat dhe filozofite e gabuara pagane u predikuan ne menyra te turbullta edhe te verteta hyjnore,si psh fundi i botes,gjykimi dhe madje edhe nevoja e ardhja e nje shpetimtari.
E pare biblikisht ceshtja behet me pake komplekse.Sipas beses se krishterimit 2000-vjecar kryqi e ka zanafillene vet qene fillim,dmth ne zanafille,tek pema e njohjes e se mires dhe te keqes.Perendia e krijoi njeriun shpirt dhe materie.Si i tille njeriu adhuron dhe rebelon ndaj Zotit,dhe si i tille ka nevoje per shpetim dhe shpetohet.Pa pjesemarrjen e materies dhe shpirtit as renia,shpetimi edhe ringjallja nak jane te plota.Materie ne renie ishte pema,ne adhurim ishte tempulli,ne shpetim ishte misherimi i Jetes,qe te munde vdekjen(Jete qe s'mund ta kete nje engjell apo profet,por vetem Krijuesi),dhe ne ringjallje do te jete trupi yne.Ringjallje pa trup eshte e pa plote,eshte ringjallje fantazmash.Materia dhe shpirti jane pare gjithmone te ndara por jo te shkeputura ne krishterim.Ato ndihmojne dhe jane te domosdoshme ne shpetimin enjera tjetres.Keshtu pra ashtu sikurse rebelimine Eden me ane te pemes solli nje shkaterrim real te jetes dmth komunionit me Zotin,keshtu bindja deri ne kryq shkaterroi realisht vdekjen dhe solli jeten(me ane te kryqit).Pema edenit u be pema e vdekjes,dhe kryqi i Krishtit u be pema e jetes.Djalli perdori pemen qe te sjelle rebelimin,dhe e pelqen ate,por urren pemen(kryqin) nga ku erdhi bindja dhe pajtimi.
Tropari ortodoks ipashkes thote :breshka: rishti ungjall se vdekurish,me vdekje vdekjen shkeli(dmth ato qe djalli perdori per te sjelle shkaterim,Krishti i perdori per te shkateruar djallin dhe nga sende shkaterimi i beri sende bekimi)edhe te varrosurve jeten u fali.Amen

----------


## mesues

I lexova me vemendje te gjitha pergjigjet tuaja ne lidhje me kryqin. Vertete qe menyra me te cilen arsyetoni duket e pakundershtueshme, por megjithate me duket se kemi harruar nje detaj te vogel pa e diskutuar.


Nje pyetje : A e perdornin kryqin te krishteret ne shekullin e pare,disa nga te cilet qene deshmitare okulare te vepres se krishtit?
Ne qofte se pergjigja eshte PO, atehere te njejten gje duhet te bejne dhe te krishteret e sotem.


Ne qofte se pergjigja eshte JO, pse ne duhet te veprojme ndryshe nga ata?
Ne mund te arsyetojme gjithe diten ,duke  dhene shpjegime sa me te bukura rreth simbolit te kryqit, por tek e fundit duhet ti bejme nje pyetje te ndershme vetes; a po e adhurojme perendine dhe krishtin ne te njejten menyre si adhuruan te krishteret e vertete ,te cilet paten edhe avantazhin te njihnin ne menyre te drejtperdrejte birin e perendise?

zoti ju bekofte te gjitheve!

----------


## deshmuesi

Mesues! Me dashuri dua tju them dicka: Me mire shiko mesazhin e kryqit , dhe jo thejsht kryqin fizik. Kryesore eshte vepra qe Jezusi beri ne kryq, sepse nepermejt kesaj u arrit paqja e njeriut me Perendine. 
 Une si i krishtere kam nje pervoje shume te mashe ne lidhje me Deshmitaret e jehoves.  Dikur kam pasur nje te afermin tim ne kete sekt Fetar. nese ju deshironi te dini me teper , rreth kesaj eksperience  jam gati qe ta afroj ndihmen time. gjithashtu edhe nese dikush deshiron te dije dicka rreth ketij fakti , jam gati tju sherbej.
 Deshmeusi.

----------


## i krishteri

dua qe te te sqaroj diçka
1-  kryqi eshte perdorur si simbol edhe jo si mjete neve e shohim qe pali e perdor ne 1korintasit1:23!nuk eshte per tu adhuruar por per te menduar vuajtjen qe beri Zoti per ne kur neve ishim akoma mekatare edhe kur e ofendojme me mekatet tona duhet te mendojme se sa e madhe ishte vdekja e tij ne kryq...duhet te dime edhe pse u vra ne kryq, sepse mundet te vrihej thjeshte fare me gure, ose me ndonje mjet tjeter...

2-dua te te beje dy pyetje: a i ke lexuar ato rreshta qe shkruajta per trinitetin edhe e dyta kush eshte per ty Jezusi (sinqerisht) edhe çfare do te thote per ty 1korintasit 12:3? me fal ishin tre edhe jo dy!!!


pres pergjigje!!!

Zoti befte qe te rilindesh serisht!!!

Zoti te bekofte edhe me dashurine e Zotit Jezus te pershendes!!! :buzeqeshje:   :buzeqeshje:   :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Seminarist

Ju pershendes te gjitheve!
Une e admiroj shume zellin dhe deshiren qe kane disa ne forum ne lidhje me ceshtjet fetare.Sikur te bashkohej me to e verteta mbase mund te ndodhnin cudira.Se pari desha te theksoj i nderuari mesues,se ne shkrimin tim te mesiperm ne lidhje me kryqin nuk kam patur fare si qellim te nxjerr ne pah sesa bukur mundem te llogjikoj mbi Shkrimin e Shenjte.Nqs ajo logjike tu duk e pakundershtueshme kjo ndodh,se ne te derdhet e Verteta,qe krishterimi ortodoks mban qe prej 2000 vitesh.E vertete,qe u predikua nga shpirtra gjigande e gjeniale,sic jane te gjithe Eterit dhe shenjtoret e Kishes.Vetem hidhi nje veshtrim jetes se tyre dhe atehere do te kuptosh cdo te thote te jesh mbartes i krishtit(Kristifor).Po ashtu shiko dhe fundin qe paten renegatet e Kishes si Ariusi,ku ju bazoheni,kur mohoni hyjnine e Zotit Jisu.
Shen Andoni i Madh,nje egjiptian i pasur,qe mohoi gjithe pasurine dhe ju perkushtua imitimit te Krishtit,zgjodhi si fushe beteje shpirterore vetmine ne shkretetire.Atje kaloi me lutje afro 70 vite te jets se tij dhe e la kete fushebeteje vetem dy here.E para,kur nje perandor romak persekutonte te krishteret,ai vajti tu jepte kurajo.Dhe e dyta kur duke u lutur ne shkretetire atij iu shfaq Krishti me rroba te shqyera.Shen Andoni lebetitur i thote :i habitur!: mzot kush te ka bere keshtu?Dhe Krishti pergjigjet:Ariusi me mesimet e tij.Atehere Shen Andoni e kuptoi se kjo ishte nje thirrje per te shkuar ne bote,qe te mbroje te verteten.
Ju vellezerve protestane do tju lutesha ti kushtonit pak me kujdes shkrimit ne lidhje me kryqin dhe ate me Trinitetin,se mbase ka disa pyetje qe duan pergjigje.
Tani a e kane perdorur te krishteret e pare shenjen e kryqit,apo jo?Ju lutem shume mesues le te perpiqemi qe gjerat qe i themi nje here,te mos i perserisim.Dihet,ose dhe bufi e di,qe nje nga shenjat qe te krishteret njihnin njeri tjetrin ne kohe persekutimi ishte shenja e kryqit dhe ajo e peshkut te vizatuar.Por nga ana tjeter pse nuk vazhdon te pyesesh,nese te krishteret e pare kishin ndonje Testament te Ri me 27 letra dhe aq me teper Bota e RE?Po kulla e rojes apo zgjohuni lexohej ne ate kohe?
Me respekt klodi

----------


## deshmuesi

Nese ka sekt qe i kushtohet Shkrimit plotesisht , nga te gjitha sektet e tjera te krishtere ,  jane Evangjelistet. 
 Ji me konkret.
 Deshmuesi

----------


## Seminarist

DESHMUES!

Ketu vlera nuk matet,sesa i perkushtohesh Shkrimit,por se si!

E kupton ti varferine e asaj kur njeriu flet gjithnje vetem,mendimi i tij,deshmi personale,vargje me shenime nga Bibla?

Pervec gabimeve te shumta,madje pretendohet qe disa nuk flasin vete,por fryma e shenjte nepermjet atyre.
Njerezit jane lodhur me keto,edhe per me teper tallen.

Tjeter eshte kur ti prezanton pervec vetes edhe nje grup te krishteresh,atyre qe jetojne e jo.
Kisha,per te cilen Bibla flet,eshte nje Trup i gjalle dhe kur ajo flet,flasin te 2000 vitet e saj,jo frymezime personale per momentin.Dhe ajo flet e vendosur,se e gjitha ajo merr pjese ne te.Asnje e vertete e dhene nga Zoti Jisu,nuk ka mbetur te formulohet sot.Sot mbetet vetem praktika.Me kujtohet nje Ate shpirteror i koheve te sotme(60-vite me pare),ai i tha nje vizitori ne manastirin ku rinte,se te gjithe ato murgjerit e heshtur,qe vizitori shihte rreth e qark edhe pse nuk flisnin(predikonin),as shkruanin(libra) ishin aq te perparuar shpirterisht,sa mund te shkruanin edhe me bukur se Eterit me te medhenj te Kishes,qe formuluan Doktrinen tone,por kjo eshte e panevojshme sot.
Shpresoj qe me kupton.

Edhe vete FJALA po te ishte sot ketu,ndoshta ashtu sic iu pergjigj Pilatit,po keshtu do tu pergjigjej ketyre egersirave lindore te sotme:me heshtje.Kjo sepse erresira qe i mbulon,imbulon zemren e jo arsyen.

KLODI

                                KRISHTI  MBRET

----------


## deshmuesi

Nuk te kuptoj plotesisht , ji me konkret.
Faleminderit. Deshmuesi.

----------


## i krishteri

klodi!!!
1- pse kemi ardhur ne kete toke sipas teje, qe te flasim per veten tone apo per nje person qe shpeton?

2- pse bibla thote qe gjeja me e rendesishme nga te tera per nje te krishtere per te zbatuar edhe per te jetuar me Perendine eshte e lexuara çdo dite edhe lutja ç'do dite? 

3- ti kur e njeh ate person kur jeton me apo kur e takon me raste?Jezusi do te kete nje maredhenje te drejteperdrejte me ty edhe te perditeshme.

4- fakti njerezit shajne Perendine eshte sepse neve japim nje deshmi te keqe per Perendine. Pse?sepse kur dikush nuk jeton me te dite per dite nuk eshte aq i forte sa te qendroj me forcat e veta!!!

5- Pse eshte dhene bibla sipas teje, pse Perendia dha urdherimet, pse jane shkruar ato qe permenda edhe shume te tjera qe jane ne bibel? kush eshte mendymi yt, sepse imi eshte ky. Ato jane dhene per ne qe neve te jetojme Perendine çdo dite ne jeten tone(e jetojme vetem duke lexuar edhe duke u lutur).Kur neve lexojme edhe lutemi çdo dite neve rritemi edhe e njohim me teper edhe kur rritemi eshte edhe me e veshtire qe te gabojme ne ato qe gabojne te tjeret sepse Perendia fillon edhe hapet ne ne edhe egojizmi yn nuk ka vend ne ne sepse Perendia i heq te gjitha!!!

6- edhe e fundit eshte nje pyetje: çfare do Perendia prej nesh(teje edhe meje)?beja Perndise kete pyetje edhe do ta kuptosh!!!

Zoti te bekofte!!!

----------


## Seminarist

Po cte besh thashe ta provoj dhe une nje here te behem farise,dhe ja keshtu se zgjata.

1)Letra e jakovit a flet per ata qe duan te behen mesues?E ploteson ti ate kusht atje?

2)Mos fol ne emer te krishterimit,as se ke frymezime personale,se ke keputur shume gafa dhe behesh genjeshtar pastaj.

3)Dhe menyren si e sa shkruan,por ketu i takon dikujt tjeter te te flase.

----------


## i krishteri

i themi ne nga vlora: "kur i thone osmen ske çi ben". e kam llafin ketu qe kur ti nuk di tu japesh nje pergjigje pyetjeve pergjigjesh ne kete menyre. Ti pergjigju ne menyren qe te flitet edhe jo sipas asaj qe ti do sepse atehere eshte me mire qe mos te me pergjigjesh!!!
kete debat ti hape e kane hapur edhe disa katolikfanatik qe nuk njohin biblen per ate qe eshte por vetem neprmjet asaj qe ju flet kisha e tyre. shume katolik ne fund me jane pergjigjur qe bibla eshte shkruar nga njerez si ti edhe une edhe nuk eshte e sigurte(çfare konkluzioni)! kam frike qe edhe ti mund te dalesh ne kete konkluzion sepse kam shume rreshta te bibles(e njohe permendesh)sepse e kam ne zemer edhe e jetoj edhe e di kush gabon edhe kush nuk gabon. une nuk kam pranuar nje fe kur lexova biblen por vetem Jezusin si Zotin edhe shpetimtari im edhe çka lexoj per 8vjete me ka bekuar, Perendia me ka perdorur edhe ne venjen e duarve nder te semuret(ti nuk e beson kete qe te them) edhe po te me njohesh vertet do te ndryshosh mendje, do te thush qe vertet Zoti jeton ne mua!!! mos fol para kohe edhe mos gjyko para kohe i dashur klod, por perkundrazi pergjigju pyetjeve qe te kam bere (asnjeres nuk i je pergjigjur)!!!

Zoti te bekofte!!!

----------


## shqiptari02

[QUOTE]_Postuar më parë nga mesues_ 
[B]aty nuk gjendet emri i vertete i perendise. .

O Mesues! Keshtu flet nje besimtar si ti o? "Nuk kam shume kohe te argumentoj" Kur ske kohe o vella mos hyre ketu. Une kam shkuar ne Baptist Church (Kishe Ungjillore) dhe deshmitaret e jehovait nuk me kane pelqyer kure.A eshte e vertete qe ju nuk festoni krishtlindjet po e ate e dite e quani festen e luleve? if yes you guys are nuts. Kur e tere bota beson qe jezus krishti vdiq ne kryq per te lare mekatet tona dhe u ringjall perseri te cilin ju e quani Jehova. Jam dakort qe e quani Jehova se e kam lexuar disa here kete fjale ne bibel. Me duket pak si mashtrim fjala qe ti the qe "mua nuk me pelqen te flas me fjale te bukura" Sigurisht qe nje njeri qe nuk eshte besimtar ti duhet ti flasesh me fjale te bukura (fakte) ndryshe ai njeri qe nuk eshte besimtar do te merzitet nga fjalet e tua boshe dhe nuk do doje te degjoje me prandaj kur ti i flet ketij njeriu (jobesimtar) me fjale te bukura qe tja besh biseden me intersante ai do te degjoje.Pastaj kur ai te kete pranuar jezus krishtin ne zemren e tij eshte vellai ose motra tende mund ti flasesh pa hezituar me ore te tera sepse ai tashme e ka kuptuar se cdo te thote fryma e shenjte edhe mundet ta qortosh si nje vella ne krisht.Nuk e di ndoshta jam gabim por asnjehere nuk me kane pelqyer deshmitaret e Jehovait kam degjuar plot fjale qe mundohen te fusin percarje ndermjet kishave biles jane quajtur me shume "Mormone" te cilet thone une jam biri i perendise!
Ne bibel thuhet ai qe shton ose heq nje fjale nga shkrimi im i shenjte do te denohet ne zjar te perjetshem aq me keq qe ju perdorni nje bibel tjeter

This is the freedom of speech thanks to God
			In God We Trust

----------


## shqiptari02

.

----------


## Niko D'Angelo

Se pari duhet te them qe nuk mund te mbeshtetimi 100% fjale per fjale ne Bibel, sepse gjate perkthimeve dhe shekujve megjithese mund te jene munduar te bejne nje perkthim sa me te mire, fjalet kane ndryshuar kuptimin nga nje gjuhe ne tjetren. 
Une zoteroj Biblen ndoshta me te fundit dhe qe nga kritiket quhet me e sakta qe eshte botuar ndonjehere, New International Version dhe akoma nuk esthe perfekte. 
Mendo...Bibla eshte perkthyer nga Hebraishtja qe ka vetem 4900 fjale ne fjalor.
Se dyti, jam dakord me mesuesin per sa i perket kryqit. Nuk besoj se duhet te mbahet kryqi si dicka kaq e shenjte sepse aty u kryqezua Krishti.

----------

